# Custom roll cage



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Who makes a good 6 point custom roll cage for Bmw's. I need the welds to look nice.


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

bimmerusam3 said:


> Who makes a good 6 point custom roll cage for Bmw's. I need the welds to look nice.


http://www.wiechers-sport.de/

If u cant find it there give me a hola!

Mags Of Sweden


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

Korman

Piper

Most any good race car shop.


----------

